# Ball Python Feeding pictures!!!



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The beggining


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The Middle


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

THE END


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

looks awesome. in the first pic, i presume that un-scaled line of skin on the underjaw is there so that the jaw can stretch out more when swallowing prey? do all boas and pythons have that stretch of skin?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, I was looking into that. I know it is not a cut on him because he has had it for as long as I had him. Whenever he eats it spreads open so I think that is it's purpose. I am not sureif they all have that.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great action shots


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mine has that little cut thing on her to, but she has had it ever since she was a little baby


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pics...your BP looks so cute...







!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice


----------

